# Hello I'm new here,



## Bearpaw24 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, I'm new around here, I came here because someone told me to see what you said about coyote, trapping, I live on a farm in Vermont, never even knew there was a board for this.


----------



## Brenden99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------

